# Black Silicone Tires



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

I have another question? What size tires or name of tires that fit factory thunder jet ultra G w/magnet (I take magnet out for thunder jet 500 races)but back to my question,What size tires or name of tires that fit factory thunder jet ultra G w/magnet cars.the factory tires are wearing,40 years ago we had a hobby shop that carried slot car parts,but here in Va,not the case


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Lots of brands of Silicone tires in the Tuff Ones size.... check here for starters-> JAG's silicone Tire page ...just scroll down 'til you find ones listed as Tuff ones REAR size


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Also, the Super Tires Brand is probably THE BEST Slip-On Silicone you'll find ...click here >
Super Tires from JAG Note that the Pro Series are lower in Diameter and are True Racing Tires. The OEM Rear Tuff Ones size is .400" and those are also listed further below.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Side Note... don't be tempted by low pricing for the Rocket Science or BudsHO brand Tuff Ones rear tires, they both are inferior, and have issues, ie- the Rocket Science stretch and get lose on the rims and wear fast, and the BudsHo Brand get dirty and slippery real fast.
The BEST Slip-On silicones for the rear of Tuff Ones, are the Super Tires, Hiester Tire/PVT and then BallsOutRacing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://xp77.com/hiester/tires.htm
also look for bearsox on this forum


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, don't mean to start anything here, please nobody get offended or freak out..

But I think buds tires get a bad rap. They are super cheap, and work great for me on a CLEAN track. My experience has shown all silis get slippery on a dusty track pretty quick...the trick is to clean the track with a sticky roller before you race..then all tires grip way better..

That being said, I have nothing but respect for ralphs opinions, as they have taught me alot.

Just my two cents.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

snakelee said:


> I have another question? What size tires or name of tires that fit factory thunder jet ultra G w/magnet (I take magnet out for thunder jet 500 races)but back to my question,What size tires or name of tires that fit factory thunder jet ultra G w/magnet cars.the factory tires are wearing,40 years ago we had a hobby shop that carried slot car parts,but here in Va,not the case


 *PM or email me your name and address and I will send you some brand new FREE tires to have !*

*Bear :wave:*
*[email protected] *
*Balls Out HO Racing *


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

bearsox said:


> *PM or email me your name and address and I will send you some brand new FREE tires to have !*
> 
> *Bear :wave:*
> *[email protected] *
> *Balls Out HO Racing *


Hey do you have any AFX rears to give away?
I love free stuff&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't want to sidetrack or derail the thread, but I do have a related question. In the 1/32nd world there's tons of debate over silicon versus urethane tires. Does anyone make HO scale urethanes?

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I found if your tuff ones silicone tires stretch out then then fit the AFX rear wheels. 

I too am cheap!

Old Blue


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> I don't want to sidetrack or derail the thread, but I do have a related question. In the 1/32nd world there's tons of debate over silicon versus urethane tires. Does anyone make HO scale urethanes?
> 
> -Paul


Vincent wheels come with urethanes (I think) 
I have a set, and while the wheels look awesome, the tires are not nearly as grippy as silis, imo.
They remind me of the performance of stock AW tires..&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

leonus said:


> Hey do you have any AFX rears to give away?
> I love free stuff&#55357;&#56841;


 *Oh for sure LOL ! :thumbsup: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> I don't want to sidetrack or derail the thread, but I do have a related question. In the 1/32nd world there's tons of debate over silicon versus urethane tires. Does anyone make HO scale urethanes?
> 
> -Paul


 *A couple Paul depending on the size ya wanted ? Most like Super Tires etc will offer a couple but usually just the smaller stuff for TJETS. I am not aware of a dealer / maker that does say Life Like or TYCO etc but I could be wrong ? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Pro Series Super Tires are made to fit the Tuff Ones and JL/AW ThunderJet 500 wheels and come in both silicone and urethane compounds. 
I have done extensive careful testing of all sizes and compounds of Super Tires. On a perfectly clean track the silicone tires will have better grip than urethane tires. Dust sticks to silicone tires, but it does not stick to urethane tires. On a dusty track the silicone tires will have better grip at first, but they quickly get coated with dust and most grip will be lost. The urethane tires will hold up better on a dusty track. If you normally run silicone tires on a track urethane tires may not work at their best until you have put a lot of laps down. The urethane tires will get coated with something that is not dust and has to be washed off.
The quick way to clean dusty silicone tires is to roll them on sticky tape. The tape does not work as well with urethane tires.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

ok I will thanks


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Tyco, Lifelike and even Riggens*

Check out the Super Tires HO page. They make tires for just about everything. Our club FRHO is running the Super Tires in our MT/XT Class.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Rich Dumas said:


> Pro Series Super Tires are made to fit the Tuff Ones and JL/AW ThunderJet 500 wheels and come in both silicone and urethane compounds.
> I have done extensive careful testing of all sizes and compounds of Super Tires. On a perfectly clean track the silicone tires will have better grip than urethane tires. Dust sticks to silicone tires, but it does not stick to urethane tires. On a dusty track the silicone tires will have better grip at first, but they quickly get coated with dust and most grip will be lost. The urethane tires will hold up better on a dusty track. If you normally run silicone tires on a track urethane tires may not work at their best until you have put a lot of laps down. The urethane tires will get coated with something that is not dust and has to be washed off.
> The quick way to clean dusty silicone tires is to roll them on sticky tape. The tape does not work as well with urethane tires.


That is exactly what I'm hearing in the larger scale forums. Given my available track time is a feast or famine type of situation, I spend 20-30 minutes cleaning track before I can start running. The urethane option might allow me to get some longer track time, not necessarily the cleanest track time I exercise that option with my large scale stuff, maybe time to look into the HO urethane options.

-Paul


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want to get your track really clean without taking a great deal of time just spray some WD-40 on a rag and wipe the track down with that. Give the track a second wipe with a clean rag and you will be good to go.
Some of the methods that people use to clean their tracks are really not too effective. A vacuun cleaner will only remove part of the dust and unless it has a HEPA filter fine particles will go right through and eventually end up back on the track.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

The best method for track cleaning I have found is to use a reusable "sticky buddy" type lint roller. 
I posted this before, and everybody who tried it liked it, but I'm not sure how to post links to old posts.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I use the WD40 first, then go back over the track with 90% Isopropyl alcohol to remove any oils the WD40 worked loose. Works great, but if I'm not running every week, I have to repeat and 100+ feet of 4 lanes takes some time to clean. But I knew that going in. The urethanes looked like an option for a "gee I have 30 minutes of free time to run for a bit, but don't want to spend all that time cleaning ". Purely lazy or lack of time on my end:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It is true that WD-40 contains some oil, but it is not necessary to strip that off with a solvent. For one thing WD-40 will help to condition the rails and using a solvent after you wipe the track down with WD-40 may eliminate that benefit. Just try the procedure that I posted, I believe that it is used at the Fray.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*BudsHO Brand Tires*

Leonus, sorry if this may sound like Product bashing, but it is a report of Facts. Granted, the Tuff Ones size tires may not be AS BAD, but the AFX and 4 gear sizes have more issues than just getting dirty/slippery fast, which they do ! The Problem with the larger Diameter sizes is Tire Growth and walk-off at High RPM. ie- at the end of a long straight or on a Dragstrip, if you are using full power(like I do with 20v 6amp), you'll see the Large tires grow with centrifugal force, and start rubbing the wheel wells and/or start to walk off the rims if you weren't using Double flange type. After awhile, I've even had BudsHO Brand AFX tires fly off the rims by the end traps on my Dragstrip ! So Caveat Emptor 
PS- the molding itself on the BudsHO tires even leaves alot to be desired as well. Examples are: one size of Tuff Ones tires that has a lateral mold seam right across the tire tread, while others are out of round and/or have inclusion defects such as bubbles or dents in the tread surface, which is not very conductive of a balanced/true tire.



leonus said:


> Ok, don't mean to start anything here, please nobody get offended or freak out..
> 
> But I think buds tires get a bad rap. They are super cheap, and work great for me on a CLEAN track. My experience has shown all silis get slippery on a dusty track pretty quick...the trick is to clean the track with a sticky roller before you race..then all tires grip way better..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, I generally clean the rails of my MT first with a model RR type eraser.
I follow by vacuuming(Central house), wipe down, 2nd vac and finish with
a Swifter type. Did Steve M have a method with Denatured alcohol?
There has also been mention of Naptha, but I don't know the difference of 
those chemicals, look forward to your input.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*links*



leonus said:


> The best method for track cleaning I have found is to use a reusable "sticky buddy" type lint roller.
> I posted this before, and everybody who tried it liked it, but I'm not sure how to post links to old posts.


posting link is simple. find the page you want to share.
highlight the address in the address bar at top of page, should work by hovering cursor on the line and right click.
select "COPY" on the drop down menu.
go to the box your are typing your post in and right click again.
select "PASTE" and the address will magically appear and become a link.
try it 

--------------------------------------

on another note, silicone tires on non-flanged wheels should be removed for storage.
just as a rubber band will become stretched and have no grip, or as some put it " get a memory", so will the tires "get a memory" of the wheel diameter and not grip the wheel as well.
when possible chose a tire that has to be stretched a little bit to fit on the wheel.
stretching too much can result in torn, useless tires. also the compound will seem harder and therefore not get as much grip on the track as you would like.
I have used 'ROCKET SCIENCE" blem tires designed for tuff ones wheels on Tyco and AFX wheels successfully.
again, careful putting them on. a little spit on the wheel can assist in easier application.
always remove them when you are storing the car for more than a few hours.
most brands of silicone slip on tires will outlast the rest of the slot car if these simple methods are applied.

I have been advised that negative comments do nothing for anyone, so I am trying to be positive with my posts from now on.

disrespecting a brand or person for whatever reason only breeds contempt and furthers no ones agenda.

:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Facts are Facts.... and knowledge is a powerful tool, as a well informed person makes less mistakes, especially when making purchases. Caveat Emptor 

PS- ever hear of Consumer Reports ?!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*have heard*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Facts are Facts.... and knowledge is a powerful tool, as a well informed person makes less mistakes, especially when making purchases. Caveat Emptor
> 
> PS- ever hear of Consumer Reports ?!


I sure have heard of Consumer Reports.

would you mind sharing which issue(s) reveals the results of H O tire testing to Consumer Reports specs?

thank you in advance for your kind consideration

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm the consumer, and I was reporting. And since you are now heading in the direction of personal disrespect- which you say only breeds contempt, I will humor you no further.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*hurt*

Ralphie Boy,
you cut me to the quick with this accusation.
I am deeply hurt that you feel that way.



Ralphthe3rd said:


> I'm the consumer, and I was reporting. And since you are now heading in the direction of personal disrespect- which you say only breeds contempt, I will humor you no further.



if only there were someway I could make this up to you?
will you be attending the ECHORR challenge?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just another typical "price+performance=value" equation. Unsolvable until you apply the obvious ... 

Inexpensive is only a bargain if the performance is comparable. 

At the point that the performance isnt comparable, then it becomes a compromise. 

I agree, cheap tires suck. SPEND THE EXTRA NICKEL!


----------

